
'Do you ever think about me?': the children sex tourists leave behind - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/mar/02/children-sex-tourists-leave-behind-fathers-visited-philippines
======
toomuchtodo
The article mentions the exorbitant cost of DNA/paternity testing for sexy
workers; I wonder what happens if sites like Ancestory and 23andme were made
more available for paternal identification (or even familial searching, “close
enough” genetically).

Also curious if and how you petition across countries for child support once
you have evidence in hand.

~~~
gumby
Interesting if they offered this service on a charitable basis as a detriment
to abusive sex tourism.

~~~
Mirioron
On the other hand, it would probably kill the sex tourism industry there. You
might think that's a benefit, but I'm not sure how good it would be for the
people living there. It's not like people pick that type of life if they have
_better_ options.

------
gumby
Heartbreaking

